# My new Sectuer Elite



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Well,

After waiting five weeks....my new Sectuer Elite has finally arrived! I've been out of the road cycling scene for about fifteen years. After losing a friend to Cancer last fall I decided I needed to do something, anything, to help with this fight. So I signed up for the Pan Mass Challenge. (two day 192 mile ride.) My fundraising goal is $5K and all proceeds go directly to Dana Farber Cancer research. 

I've been training on my old Bianchi Hybrid, mostly indoors since the weather here in New England has been challenging. I've done a 180 in my eating habits and have lost about 20 pounds since Jan 1st. I feel great!! I can't wait to start putting the miles on her. II've been silently lurking on the forum learning all sorts of good stuff! 

One VERY stupid question....is how do you release the brake to take the front or rear tire off?? I see a little lever on the caliper, but that didn't do the trick! :mad2: (Cycling NOOB... I know)


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Nice bike! I really like the color scheme.

There is a little switch, looks kinda like a ying/yang symbol, on the left hand side of the caliper that you need to turn up (to the left) to open the calipers. It's the same movement for both the front and the rear brake. And, it's in the same location as the Tektros on your bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hontors said:


> Well,
> 
> After waiting five weeks....my new Sectuer Elite has finally arrived! I've been out of the road cycling scene for about fifteen years. After losing a friend to Cancer last fall I decided I needed to do something, anything, to help with this fight. So I signed up for the Pan Mass Challenge. (two day 192 mile ride.) My fundraising goal is $5K and all proceeds go directly to Dana Farber Cancer research.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bike.. very nice!! :thumbsup: 

Depending on how closely the pads are adjusted, the caliper quick release may not spread them sufficiently to clear the tires. In this case, turn the black knurled knob clockwise to lower cable tension and spread the pads further apart. Once the wheel is remounted and you close the quick release, it may be necessary to adjust the pads closer to the rims by rotating the black knob counter clockwise.

Some riders (me included) don't like pads that close to the rims, finding it easier to modulate brake pressure when there's about 2.5mm's disrance between the two.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the brake advice. I did find that lever as shown in the picture, however that doesn't open the calipers enough to release the tire. I'll try lowering the cable tension to spread the pads further apart. Thanks guys, I appreciate the help. - Jeff


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

It probably comes with a wider 25c tire. Try letting some air out of the tire.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

That is exactly the problem, the tires are the 25c. After some googling, I found I'm not the only one with a Sectuer trying to figure it out.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I had that problem w/ my new Roubaix. I was like what's the trick here, but I just yanked the tire through the brakes. I switched over to 23's so now it's not a problem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AvantDale said:


> It probably comes with a wider 25c tire. *Try letting some air out of the tire*.


That'll work, but IMO it's still easier just to back off the cable tension, then readjust when remounting the wheel.


----------



## CT-Mike (May 9, 2010)

I just bought the same bike, but unfortunately I have only been able to to ride it once due to my work schedule.

I have been thinking about signing up for the PMC as well as my youngest son was treated for brain cancer at the Jimmy Fund.

The only thing holding me back is the fund-raising, I am kind of late coming to the game and would hate to be on the hook for a large sum of money if I fall short of the required amount. How is your fund-raising going?

Mike


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

nismo73 said:


> I had that problem w/ my new Roubaix. I was like what's the trick here, but I just yanked the tire through the brakes.



That's what I did. Too bad my valve is leaking slightly. (still getting used to replacing road bike tubes. So much easier with MTB tubes...


----------



## chad-wl (May 6, 2008)

My Wife's brand new Secture Elite (In Red) does the exact same thing, you have to wind down the tension on the pads, which sucks if you have small ands and use spacers to bring the brakes closer to the bar.

We've just been forcing it nicely and it will slide through. I may try and find the sweet spot where everything is in harmony, but that is a lot of testing.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

I DID IT! What an incredible weekend, certainly life changing. I never thought I could ride 192 miles in two days, but all the hard training and dedication has certainly paid off. I raised $6300.00 for Dana Farber Cancer research, the generosity of family, friends and complete strangers is overwhelming. 

My legs are TOAST...but my spirits are high. I know my friend Lisa that passed last fall to cancer was with me all weekend. What an amazing, magical and emotional weekend!


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

Congratulations on your acheivement, I'm sure your friend is very proud.


----------



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

I am interested in the secteur elite. 

Tell me how you like your bike. Is the "relaxed geometry" truly relaxed enough that it makes an appreciable difference in ride comfort?


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

I LOVE my Secteur Elite! But, to be honest, it was my first road bike in many, many years. So, in regards to comfort and geometry I don't have anything to compare it to. It is however the same geometry as the more expensive Roubaix, that others seem to love. I am very comfortable on the bike, in fact I just completed 192 mile ride last weekend in the Pan Mass Challenge. No aches or pains. 

The wider 25C tires also make it more of a recreational endurance bike, it's certainly not built for racing. I research everything for months prior to purchasing, and I am completely satisfied with my choice.


----------



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

hontors said:


> I LOVE my Secteur Elite! But, to be honest, it was my first road bike in many, many years. So, in regards to comfort and geometry I don't have anything to compare it to. It is however the same geometry as the more expensive Roubaix, that others seem to love. I am very comfortable on the bike, in fact I just completed 192 mile ride last weekend in the Pan Mass Challenge. No aches or pains.
> 
> The wider 25C tires also make it more of a recreational endurance bike, it's certainly not built for racing. I research everything for months prior to purchasing, and I am completely satisfied with my choice.


Thanks for the information. And congratulations on the long ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Invictus! I did change out the saddle on the bike. I lived with it for about 3 months, but I never got used to it. It's one of those things that is different for everyone. Good luck with your search.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

hontors said:


> The wider 25C tires also make it more of a recreational endurance bike, it's certainly not built for racing. I research everything for months prior to purchasing, and I am completely satisfied with my choice.


The slighty meatier 25c tires does not mean it not built for racing. The tires that came with the bike, yes, they are trainer tires.

You can buy 25c race tires, granted they are slightly heavier than a 23c tire (which you can also mount on the rim instead)


you can go racing, but it won't handle as good as say... the Allez, due to its purpose-built geometry.


----------

